# Slovenian Army Recruitment Video (Why aren't ours this good?)



## scm77 (11 Feb 2005)

http://www.slovenskavojska.si/video/opk/mors_eng_60s.mpg 

Quite good IMO.


----------



## JBP (11 Feb 2005)

You see, our defense budget doesn't allow us to make such a kick-ass recruiting video... LOL... 

If we use the fuel for those choppers for instance, they won't have enough for the rest of the year for the pilots to keep thier certification!

 ;D

Just kiddin'! We got some cool videos too, ours are WAY longer too.


----------



## Korus (12 Feb 2005)

I've always liked the Royal Marines recruiting video..

http://www.royal-navy.mod.uk/static/pages/data/strength_ad.mp4

*edited for spalling*


----------



## big bad john (12 Feb 2005)

Che, I do hope that you're watching.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Feb 2005)

COMPOSE YOURSELF....COMPOSE YOURSELF!!!!

I'm happy to find this again.   I had it downloaded and lost it somehow - but in my mind it is the best ad out there on what a grunt should expect (and how a grunt should be trained).

In my opinion, the RM is the top-dog when it comes to advertising.   Overseas, we ripped out and copied two ads from a Brit Maxim mag that had:
1) A guy puking (it was about getting run hard in PT)
2) A guy with a full leg cast doing chin ups (something about Hunter Troop, where there is no easy day in the RM).

We copied them and stuck them up in our gym as motivation, but the lame-ass PSP civvie who was more interested in "Company Beach Parties" didn't like the nature of them, kept ripping them down (we kept putting more copies up), and evetually put a note up saying that all posted stuff in the gym had to go through him (meaning her)....bitch.

Anyways, recruiting should offer challenge and working yourself, physically and mentally, to the limits.   That's the only way you are going to attract hard-charging, fit young guys to the rifle spots.   None of this "neat oppurtunities" and fruity looking soldiers waving at the camera crap.  As well, I like the fact that they use the message "If you're a bag of shit, don't bother applying, cause you'll waste our time" - it seems alot better then "what can we do for you???".


----------



## big bad john (12 Feb 2005)

I never understood why other services and countries didn't offer pre enrollment courses.  It saves on wasted time from gits and yobos.  Our friend and moderator Che is slated for one with the RM.  I know that after 24 years since my introduction to the Marines, I wouldn't look forward to doing preselection all over again.   I would do it of course, I just wouldn't look forward to it.  Hell in a microcosm.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Feb 2005)

I've made tossed a proposal for one before.  It doens't even need to be as intense as the RM one, being geared to general CF recruiting.  Just something to give applicants a three day taste of military life while most of their admin is being processed.  It would, as BBJ pointed out, keep the "gits and yobos" away who can't handle a few PT beastings and some drill/marching.

You could do it at high-schools with roving teams of officers and NCO's using the gym and the field on the weekend.


----------



## big bad john (12 Feb 2005)

Invite them to a base, it is worth the expense.   We do 3 days with them, the Potential Royal Marines Course.   I've seen them ask to leave as they are getting off the bus.   LOL   Better to know then.   We issue them a set of clothing and boots for the 3 days.   I hear that some   Recruiters even try to get their Potential Recruits boots early.   lol   All RM applicants must do PRMC.   Like Che is going to do.

Time for the plug!  Try the uder mentioned!

http://www.royal-navy.mod.uk/static/pages/2654.html


----------



## winchable (12 Feb 2005)

Love that recruiting video of the RM, there isn't a finer one about for any force.

Shame they won't play that in a loop at the gym, I've got to look at Soap Operas and Nelly videos.

Here's one lads account of his PRMC, from our doppleganger site in the UK:

http://www.militaryforums.co.uk/cforums/viewtopic.php?t=10507


----------



## big bad john (12 Feb 2005)

Great read!  Remember to do 1/2 your running training in boots.


----------



## NCRCrow (12 Feb 2005)

I am curious to why the Slovenian video is in English and the helo seems to have SFOR, IFOR markings.

Just an observation..

We in the navy do a pre-enrolment course/indoc for future naval officers. 

Recruiting centers send there prospects out to the coast, we go to sea for the day and the Lower deckers pray to King Neptune for 5 meter seas.

I think it is a great idea and ensures that future officers know what they are getting into prior to signing the dotted line.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Feb 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> None of this "neat oppurtunities" and fruity looking soldiers waving at the camera crap.  As well, I like the fact that they use the message "If you're a bag of crap, don't bother applying, cause you'll waste our time" - it seems alot better then "what can we do for you???".



Exactly. Reminds me of "Its not a question of what can your Country do for you, but what can you do fro your Country?

The CF ads seem like boyscouts with guns, but sadly i cant see their angle changng any time soon.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (12 Feb 2005)

just a lil side note...

our  military has just begun to look at their past videos, and is beginning to notice a change is needed. look for it in the near future.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (12 Feb 2005)

> I am curious to why the Slovenian video is in English and the helo seems to have SFOR, IFOR markings.



According to the NATO site, Slovenia had contributed to SFOR


----------



## NCRCrow (12 Feb 2005)

I am just really curious why the video is in English. I was there in 93 as part of the Muslim exodus through  Slovenia to Trieste, Italy. They spoke Slovenian and some Serbo-Croat mix.

I stand corrected Slovenia has eight Bell 412 (Griffons) in there orbat.

(I am impressed that they did not use MI-8 or other Russian junk)


----------



## scm77 (12 Feb 2005)

if you look at the file name it is mors_*eng*_60s.mpg probably just made two versions. One english and one Slovenian (or whatever language they speak in Slovenia).


----------



## NCRCrow (12 Feb 2005)

Just curious, thanks.

I looked at the Royal Marine video, WOW. 

I wonder how Canadian public would react to seeing that RM recruiting clip with the DI pushing the prospects head down in the water prior to the show starting at the local Odeon/Silvercity.

Instead of a pair of muddy boots and a brush,"Can u fill these shoes" (or something like it)!yawn!

LOL.......it would make the paper.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Feb 2005)

Interesting question crow. My guess would be, outcry. The Canadian public just dont seem willing to accept that fact that our country has an Army, which sole purpose is to serve, predominantly fight. Our left wing majority would simply see such an action as inhumane. Its kinda sickening...


----------



## FredDaHead (13 Feb 2005)

NCRCrow said:
			
		

> We in the navy do a pre-enrolment course/indoc for future naval officers.
> 
> Recruiting centers send there prospects out to the coast, we go to sea for the day and the Lower deckers pray to King Neptune for 5 meter seas.
> 
> I think it is a great idea and ensures that future officers know what they are getting into prior to signing the dotted line.



MND has that kind of money? Wow!


----------



## scm77 (13 Feb 2005)

This one is from the US Army.  It's definitely not a traditional recruiting video but it's pretty cool.

http://goarmy.com/nightstrike/index.jsp?fl=true

Click on "Launch Operation Nightstrike" and then "Click to Play" on the thing that comes up.


----------



## winchable (13 Feb 2005)

The RN and RM both have similar things set up.

http://www.royal-navy.mod.uk/

And the RM alone:

http://www.royal-marines.mod.uk/static/pages/141.html


Will we follow suit?


----------



## noreaga808 (14 Feb 2005)

After watching all those video clips got me all pumped up just like it would for many of you. I'd love to see the CF's release more commercials like these but again the issue of Canadian's being PC will just as always water them down. Plus I'd actually like to see more ad's on TV and in print in general. I've heard ads on the radio but they were extremely vague and bland just by saying that the Army has lots of jobs to offer. If the Canadian Army produces and releases commercials like the ones in the links provided,would they be able to provide the recruits brought in from the ads with training simular in calibre to what drew them into the army in the first place?


----------



## Pfc_Norup (29 Jul 2005)

Movie from Denmark...

http://www.brugforalleunge.dk/uniform/content/reklamefilm_content.asp


----------



## AZA-02 (29 Jul 2005)

In the night strike one you see what looks like someone shooting with a silencer (you hear it too) But you also see the muzzle flash, i thought you didnt have a muzzle flash with a silencer? But there all cool and i wish we could make one. OH P.s the first one is the best


----------

